# Can someone tell me how many gallons this is?



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

The dimensions of my betta's tank are 14.5" L X 8.75" W X 9.75" H. How many gallons is this? 4.75G?


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

ReyesBetta said:


> The dimensions of my betta's tank are 14.5" L X 8.75" W X 9.75" H. How many gallons is this? 4.75G?


I would say closer to 5


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## rue721 (Mar 8, 2011)

The formula is:

Length x Width x Height = Volume
Volume/231 = Gallons in the tank

Yours comes out to be 5.36 gallons. Probably if you're leaving room for air, it's going to come out to about 5 gallons even worth of water.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks.


----------

